# Mon MacBook Piraté .?.



## Gogaule (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous .

Voilà , suite a un message de mon système d'exploitation , Mac OS 10.6 , je me demande si une (ou des) personne (s) ne squate pas mon ordi .??

J'ai déjà eu des doutes par le passé mais .. 

Sauriez-vous m'expliquer comment vérifier  si oui ou non c'est exact ??  Car il doit bien y avoir un moyen de le vérifier .

Cordialement.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2010)

C'est quoi ce message ?

Vérifie dan le preferneces systeme déjà si le partage de fichier est activé ou non


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2010)

Gogaule a dit:


> je me demande si une (ou des) personne (s) ne squate pas mon ordi .??


Tu veux dire qqn _dans_ ton ordi ? C'est peu probable, les tours Mac sont grosses, mais pas au point que quelqu'un puisse se cacher dedans


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2010)

petit détail: pourrais-tu mettre ton profil à jour... car un emac sous 10.6 j'ai jamais vu  tu as certainement changer de machine depuis ton inscription sur macG


----------



## schwebb (15 Août 2010)

Hello,

Si tu as un doute, tu peux prendre deux-trois mesures rapidement:
- Préférences système/Sécurité: cocher «Désactiver l'ouverture de session auto», et «Exiger le mdp après la suspension d'activité ou le lancement de l'économiseur»
- créer une session standard pour CHAQUE utilisateur (toi seul aura accès à la session admin, avec TON mdp)
- créer un mdp firmware: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106482-fr
- de temps en temps, dans le Terminal, taper 
	
	



```
sudo crontab -l
```
suivi de entrée et de ton mdp. Réponse du Terminal attendue: no crontab for root. Cette manip peut détecter un éventuel troyen.


----------



## Gogaule (15 Août 2010)

> Sly54Tu veux dire qqn _dans_ ton ordi ? C'est peu probable, les tours Mac sont grosses, mais pas au point que quelqu'un puisse se cacher dedans&#8230;


Mdr ..
lepetitpierro 


> petit détail: pourrais-tu mettre ton profil à jour... car un emac sous 10.6 j'ai jamais vu  tu as certainement changer de machine depuis ton inscription sur macG


Tout est dans le titre .

schwebb ..
Merci
Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation du terminal , je ne suis pas très doué ... Le terminal est pour moi le loup garou ...


----------



## schwebb (15 Août 2010)

Gogaule a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation du terminal , je ne suis pas très doué ... Le terminal est pour moi le loup garou ...



C'est pour ça que je t'ai décrit exactement ce qu'il y a à faire.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Août 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Si tu as un doute, tu peux prendre deux-trois mesures rapidement:
> - Préférences système/Sécurité: cocher «Désactiver l'ouverture de session auto», et «Exiger le mdp après la suspension d'activité ou le lancement de l'économiseur»
> ...



J'ai l'impression qu'il parle d'accès réseau à sa machine et non de personne qui aurait un accès physique à l'ordinateur ...
Enfin, je dis ça pour les premiers conseils...


----------



## schwebb (15 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'il parle d'accès réseau à sa machine et non de personne qui aurait un accès physique à l'ordinateur ...
> Enfin, je dis ça pour les premiers conseils...



Oui, je pense aussi, mais dans le doute... 

La sécurité d'un ordi se conçoit de manière globale, je pense; tant qu'à mettre le nez dedans, autant que ce soit complet.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2010)

Et s'il nous disais ce que disait le message de son sytème d'exploitation on pourrait répondre plus facilement


----------



## Gogaule (15 Août 2010)

Bonsoir .

Merci pour vos réponses .

Le message disais (pas pensé à le photographier ): Confirmez redémarrage car une opération de partage de fichier "externe" est en cours .. Je ne me souviens plus des mots exacts .

Je voudrais savoir si il y a une "mémoire" des transfert et connexion externe (De personnes qui viendraient de l'extérieur , si cela est possible .)

Je vais essayer le terminal .

Cordialement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------

Re Bonsoir .



> WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
> or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
> typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.
> 
> ...



Ce que j'obtiens avec le terminal

Cordialement.


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2010)

est-ce qu'iTunes était allumé ? si oui, est-ce que vous partagez votre bibliothèque ? Parce que moi, quand iTunes est lancé sur un réseau ouvert et que je partage ma bibliothèque, c'est le type de message que je reçois si quelqu'un écoute de la musique sur mon ordi.


----------



## Gogaule (15 Août 2010)

Je n'utilise pas iTune ... d'aucune façon .


----------



## herszk (13 Octobre 2010)

As-tu activé le coupe-feu ?


----------

